# Just checking in....



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi all,

Haven't posted for a while, but just thought I'd drop by to see how everyone was doing, and to let yinz know I was promoted to sa dan last Saturday, 11/9.







I kinda feel bad for not posting for such a long time, so I'll keep this short, but I do mean to start checking this forum again regularly, as best I can, since I always manage to learn something new.

Peace,
JT


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 11, 2013)

Congratulations! It's nice to see you back!


----------



## kitkatninja (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats mate


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## Tames D (Nov 11, 2013)

Congratulations. I hope you do post more often. Would be interesting to hear what you've been up to and details on your testing.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome back. Hope you'll find some of the conversations interesting.


----------



## donald1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Congratulations,  that's a big move forward,  may you reach your goals and surpass them as well 

Best of luck


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 12, 2013)

Congrats to you on your recent promotion.  Question for you, what is the name of the dojang you study at?


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks all for the congrats; I've been 14 years a student and still consider myself a student.

@sfs982000: I study at C.S. Kim Karate in Pittsburgh.


----------



## chodancandidate (Dec 27, 2013)

Congratulations!! How many years did that take?


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Dec 27, 2013)

@chodancandidate: I started in June 1999, so it's been a while. []


----------

